# fertilizers and shrimp



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

fertilizers and shrimp... what do you use?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I was doing standard dry fert dosage for EI dosing. I didn't mess around with Excel though, but apparently it won't harm shrimp at lower doses too.


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

I was using Dry Ferts too.. no problems with Amanos. I was aiming for 20-30ppm NO3 & 1.5-2PPM Phosphate.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

I also have a bunch of heavy root feeders and Ive heard mixed opinions on the use of root tabs in shrimp tanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it's the ammonia releasing root tabs that are the ones you've got to worry about as shrimp are very sensitive to toxicities. I haven't used tabs before though, so there's more qualified people here to give their experiences.

I dosed CSM+B at an EI level, despite copper being an ingredient (I think) and I found that the levels were not enough to create any health issues.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I use flourish excel and iron in my shrimp tank with zero fatalities and they breed and appear happy


----------

